# 1964 GTO transistorized ignition



## KH64GTO (Jul 5, 2018)

Is there a resource for finding out how many 1964 GTO's were equipped when new with transistorized ignition? I have one with TI and 28 other options and the window sticker and PHS both show the TI option. Thanks to anyone who can provide any info.


----------

